

US Leaders VS Chinese Leaders aka (Lawyers vs Engineers) - satishmreddy
http://gothamgalry.com/post/2876407183/washingtonpoststyle-theatlantic

======
kesun421
Well, USA can beat China by suing them. Joking...

------
jacques_chester
There's not much call for lawyers in a country with a very spotty rule of law.
And when you don't have open elections, the skills that lawyers excel at are
irrelevant.

But make no mistake. Those men are not good guys. You don't get to be a
leading cadre of the Chinese Communist Party through being a superior
engineer.

~~~
satishmreddy
I think the important point is that there are no engineers among the top
political ranks in the United States. I feel the US govt would benefit from an
influx of good engineering minds.

~~~
jacques_chester
Me too. Engineers have all the system-building instinct of lawyers, but more
experience in fixing unintended consequences.

I've sometimes toyed with the idea of setting up a non-profit, non-partisan
organisation to encourage STEM professionals to run for public office, along
the lines of Emily's List.

